# Help For My Wife - Cig-a-like



## Silverbear (11/5/14)

Guys, I need some help, my wife, who started vapeing at the same time as myself, quitting the stinkies @40 a day, switched to the greensmoke cig-a-like.

Here is the first problem, she only wants to vape cig-a-likes with auto battery, and does not want to fuss with refillig tanks, although she is prepared to vape refillable if I do the filling for her daily, which I told her I would happily do for her. She does not want to vape ego style batteries with manual switch.

Here is the second problem, the greensmoke are unreliable, carto's are inconsistent, some last a full day and some only a 3 to 4 hours. So this has increased the cost, making stinkies cheaper. And I absolutely do not want her to go back to stinkies, and neither does she. But she is hard headed and will only vape a cig-a-like with auto battery.

My solution, I need to buy some 510 threaded auto batteries and 510 refillable carto's. The 510 refillable carto's, not a problem, I already have some of those and can get more, what I am desperately looking for locally is 510 auto batteries, around the size of a cig-a-like.

Can someone guide me to a local supplier of 510 auto batteries?


----------



## Zuzu88 (11/5/14)

The only thing I can think of is a Twisp auto battery. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (11/5/14)

Vape shop sells thee eleaf ikit auto. Its 650mah battery. So you could get 2 of those with the bigger tanks. Its the only auto i know of and it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (11/5/14)

My first kit that helped me get off the analogs was the greensmoke kit. They do have SA agents. I think the site is greensmoke.co.za



Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## ET (11/5/14)

aye my ex girlfriend told me on saturday she would rather have a cigalike also. seems my vamo was too big for her  will try and get her on something like a vision spinner and mini protank but need to get her foot in the door first


----------



## ET (11/5/14)

also my anti virus seems to think greensmoke.co.za is a virus


----------



## Silverbear (11/5/14)

Thanks for the response and suggestions.

@Zuzu88 does twisp still sell auto batteries?

@RoSsIkId the eleaf does look like a good option especially their iKit mini, will investigate further.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Zuzu88 (12/5/14)

@Wayne I'm not sure... Best is to give em a call or send an email 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (12/5/14)

They do wayne, I also cant think of anything else


----------



## Silver (12/5/14)

Hi @Wayne
I heard from Twisp some time ago that they discontinued the auto batteries because they were giving problems.
So best you call them, maybe they still have some stock available.

As for greensmoke, i quite like their flavours. Their coffee (mocha mist) is really good in my view. I also like their absolute tobacco flavour. My greensmoke is still my emergency backup device. Goes with me everywhere, just in case. Its so small and doesnt leak. I hardly ever use it but knowing its there is nice. I agree that they are very costly. 

I think someone on the forum a while back was refilling the greensmoke tips and getting more use out of it. Could have been @vaalboy. But i cant remember. I have never tried that myself. 

PS: I heard a while back or read somewhere that greensmoke would be coming out with their liquids and a refillable system. Not sure if this "system" will be as small and convenient as the current one but its probably worth keeping an eye on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

@Wayne I used greensmoke extensively and it got me off stinkies. Due to the cost issue of cartridges, I started refilling them and would get 3 to 4 refills per carto. Check on youtube, there are a variety of video's on the subject.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear (12/5/14)

@Silver thanks bud, Greensmoke are great and the flavors are some of the best, the real problem being experienced right now is not the how good the Greensmoke is but rather the inconsistent performance of the cartridges, some only lasting 3 to 4 hours of vape and others lasting a full day. I am not sure if there was maybe a bad batch of carto's but it is a problem and causing my wife a lot of frustration.

@vaalboy I have tried the refilling option, and that works. The one question I have regarding this, is what exactly is the refill capacity of the greensmoke carto, i normally just fill it until I see the filler is soaked, but some times that goes wrong causing the carto to stop working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (12/5/14)

The cartridges use to last me 2 days but i was never a heavy smoker. The thing that got to me was how expensive it was for a 5 pack of cartridges. 

Absolute tobacco really helped getting me into vaping. Definitely wasn't a loss for me, i stayed on it for a month then got me a ego vv battery and shooter tank from vapemob. Been vaping ever since. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

so where do i go and get one of those greensmoke jobbies?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> so where do i go and get one of those greensmoke jobbies?



They are available at some of the Spar's... Hillcrest Spar has them.


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

IF you are still looking for auto batteries, I see vaporize still stocks a selection of them still, I hope this helps.

I have provided a link to the site below for your reference

They seem to be both ego and 510 thread

http://vaporize.co.za/auto-draw-batteries-button/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## devdev (12/5/14)

@Wayne try electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za

They have batteries and they also have tiny little cartos you can refill. i have used them and they are not terrible, but compared to an evod it doesnt shine very bright

http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/starter-packs/budget-blister-pack.html

The slimline clearomiser halfway down the page is sold out: http://electronic-cigarette-suppliers.co.za/top/spares.html

Their carto's are refillable, and perform quite well considering how primitive it is.


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

Wayne said:


> @vaalboy I have tried the refilling option, and that works. The one question I have regarding this, is what exactly is the refill capacity of the greensmoke carto, i normally just fill it until I see the filler is soaked, but some times that goes wrong causing the carto to stop working.



I would slowly soak the filler by adding a few drops at a time until it was sufficiently saturated. Too much and it leaks from the front. I also had the odd one give me an issue, but still a lot better than replacing for new each time.


----------



## vaalboy (12/5/14)

denizenx said:


> so where do i go and get one of those greensmoke jobbies?



The tobacco shop at Pinecrest stocks as well.


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

awesome will let her know


----------



## Hein510 (12/5/14)

Wanted to say Twisp but they discontinued their auto battery and I had one until I stripped it for the 510 connection! 

Must say for a expensive battery it had a kak cheap chinese jobbie inside!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Liz (12/5/14)

I don't know if this will help, but while cruising the net i came across this...

http://vapeshop.co.za/eleaf-ikit-ecigarette-twisp-electronic-cigarette#all


----------



## Hein510 (12/5/14)

How bout a Innokin AIO!!!


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

oooh those AIO kits looks very nice


----------



## Silverbear (12/5/14)

To all a big thank you, for all the effort and support. I have taken all the advice given and done the research and for now have opted to go with the Joytech eRoll available at eciggies, funny that it is not on their web site, but after having a chat with Walter, he informed that he had the eRoll in stock, so I have got one for the wife, it comes with a PCC and 2 batteries, it has a refillable tank 0.5ml capacity which just clips onto the atty. Now just need the wife to test drive it.

I am also ordering 4 of the 180mah 510-t auto batteries (Thanks @Mklops ), these will work nicely with the carto's and drip tips i got from eciggies as well, which I think is going to prove to be the perfect solution.

All I got to do now is teach her how to drip into the catro's using the u-Can I got to go with it all. Trying to make it as convenient for her as possible, she is not the most technical, so fusing with tanks and atties is going to chase her back to stinkies, and we do not want that. 

Once again, Thank you all for the support and advice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mklops (12/5/14)

Great to know we could help out buddy!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/5/14)

Way to go

Let us know how it vapes when you get it all set up @Wayne


----------

